# TL130 - Sux in the Snow



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We have a TL130 with about 800 hours so far. We brought it out this winter and used it for some cleanups on a couple of properties, and I have to say, it slides all over the place. In some cases you cant even move. 

The stock tracks are prety well warn and there is a huge amount of surface contact due to the stock tread pattern. 

Since its about time to replace the tracks, does anyone have any suggestions for replacements that will get better traction in the snow. During the summer most of our work is grading and back yard stuff.


----------



## dirtdoctor (Oct 15, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;936749 said:


> We have a TL130 with about 800 hours so far. We brought it out this winter and used it for some cleanups on a couple of properties, and I have to say, it slides all over the place. In some cases you cant even move.
> 
> The stock tracks are prety well warn and there is a huge amount of surface contact due to the stock tread pattern.
> 
> Since its about time to replace the tracks, does anyone have any suggestions for replacements that will get better traction in the snow. During the summer most of our work is grading and back yard stuff.


I have a TL 140 I plowed with last year I had a new set of tracks on it although I did not like it as well as my cat246B it still done well I Bought titan tracks because they was cheap 18'' wide tracks a set for $2300.00 and they look similar to a double bar grouser pad on a crawler no offset pattern straight bars across, less viberation and good traction


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

I hear Mclaren tracks do allot better, but I plow with a TL130 also and it doesn't do well either but I am not spending the extra money for the Mclaren tracks for the little amount of snow we get in Maryland. I did get Bair claws for mine and they helped out allot but they still didn't make it as good as a rubber tire machine. Tires always do better in the snow, less contact more PSI. Tracks are like ski's the longer and more surface area you contact the ground the faster you go.

http://www.mclarenusa.com/ is the tracks you can try for the extra money.

http://www.bairproducts.com/ is the studs you can drill in your tracks that help but not the 
complete answer.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

BIGBEN2004;936847 said:


> I hear Mclaren tracks do allot better, but I plow with a TL130 also and it doesn't do well either but I am not spending the extra money for the Mclaren tracks for the little amount of snow we get in Maryland. I did get Bair claws for mine and they helped out allot but they still didn't make it as good as a rubber tire machine. Tires always do better in the snow, less contact more PSI. Tracks are like ski's the longer and more surface area you contact the ground the faster you go.
> 
> http://www.mclarenusa.com/ is the tracks you can try for the extra money.
> 
> ...


from everything I've heard about the studs it seems like the worst option. A local guy had them and had problems with them really messing up the pavement.....I think I read a member on here had the same problems???


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

EGLC;937177 said:


> from everything I've heard about the studs it seems like the worst option. A local guy had them and had problems with them really messing up the pavement.....I think I read a member on here had the same problems???


I plow in industrial and commercial lots so damage to surface is no concern. The bucket scrapes more blacktop up then the studs do. I actually noticed no markings from the studs. I am going to check the depth I have them in my tracks I think I have them too deep so they are not agressive enough. I need to put them in less then they are. I did see that climbing curbs to push piles back did pull some out of my tracks. I am missing some of the studs now after the last storm of 40Hrs. of plowing time.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;936749 said:


> We have a TL130 with about 800 hours so far. We brought it out this winter and used it for some cleanups on a couple of properties, and I have to say, it slides all over the place. In some cases you cant even move.
> 
> The stock tracks are prety well warn and there is a huge amount of surface contact due to the stock tread pattern.
> 
> Since its about time to replace the tracks, does anyone have any suggestions for replacements that will get better traction in the snow. During the summer most of our work is grading and back yard stuff.


How about Polar Treads?

http://www.bridgestonerubbertrack.com/pt_demo.html


----------

